
Ask HN: How do you reconcile your retail investments with your morals/causes? - softiron
I&#x27;m always interested in making sure my money, charity or otherwise, is invested in organizations that don&#x27;t produce something or act in a way that is contrary to my beliefs. I know this has been a thing for religious investors for a long time, but I&#x27;ve seen some more mainstream entrants for retail investors more generally. How do you keep track of this stuff?
======
ggm
I'm at a workshop in sydney right now discussing blockchain, and while most of
the participants in the room are fintech and its about big money, some of them
are from agribusiness and charity sectors, both of whom want what we call
'paddock to plate' provenance tracking with certainty and lowish overheads.
Normally, I think blockchain is a giant suckhole of hype, but this is one
context where a data bus of signed state transitions as product moves down the
line might be useful.

so, for some things, its blockchain. give the participants in the supply
logistics a mechanism to tag and track, and everyone benefits.

